# Oman border



## Brad33 (Mar 31, 2010)

Good afternon all, 

Thanks for reading my post, I am located in Dubai marina and need to take a trip into Oman does anyone know the closest place to cross and how long it takes to get there?

Thanks Brad


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Is this for a visa run? Closest will be Hatta, but run some searches as there have been numerous threads about the process.

-


----------



## Brad33 (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes need to get anouth stamp while im job hunting...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Oman road thru Hatta, stop to get car insurance for Oman at the little office on the side of the road (by gas station) I think it costs about dhs.60 (dont forget car registration docs). Stop at UAE border to get your exit stamp, drive towards Oman, stop at customs while they check boot of your car. They will give you a piece of paper. Drive to Oman Immigration. Park up and walk in, get your Oman stamp (if you explain it is a visa run they may give you exit stamp as well if he is in a good mood, otherwise walk around to window on the other side of the building to get Exit stamp. Back in car, thru customs again, give them their piece of paper back. Drive to UAE Border, get your new UAE stamp. Drive home. Nice drive, takes 3 hours all in.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

That is to say 3 hours round trip.


----------



## Brad33 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thats great, 

Thanks for your help guys! 
I will be going this Wednesday if anyone else is due for a border run, there is room for one more in the car.

Brad


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Brad

You can only buy insurance at the border if you own a car and as you do not have residency that cannot be the case. Assuming you have a hire car, you must have permission from the rental company to take it over the border and must arrange the additional insurance through them.

-


----------



## HaiderAli (Jun 7, 2010)

Going by road sounds cool, have always heard of people going by air to Iran, etc for the visa run.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I have done the visa run many times in a hire car, the car registration doc which will be in the glove comp is adequate. The hire companies tell you that you have to do it thru them so they can chagre you an extra dhs.200.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Haiderali - you will not be able to this visa run on a pakistani passport.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

wandabug said:


> I have done the visa run many times in a hire car, the car registration doc which will be in the glove comp is adequate. The hire companies tell you that you have to do it thru them so they can chagre you an extra dhs.200.


No. You must have the approval of the rental company or you are breaking the terms of the agreement and invalidating insurance.

-


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I am going to have to disagree with you on this one Elp, I have done the visa run many times in hire car and had no problems with getting insurance at office by border. It has been accepted everytime.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

wandabug said:


> I am going to have to disagree with you on this one Elp, I have done the visa run many times in hire car and had no problems with getting insurance at office by border. It has been accepted everytime.


You are missing the point. Please reread my previous post. Your crossing the border may break the terms of your rental agreement & thus invalidate the insurance.

We must give people factual advice and that is to get the agreement of the rental compnay before taking the hire car out of the UAE. Most agreement prohibit that without specific approval. 

You cannot legally insure a vehicle that you don't own. You may well be able to pay for 'insurance' in that your money will be taken, but the sellers don't care about the legality nor do the border guards who just want to see a piece of paper. The fact remains that legally you are not covered.

-


----------

